# My Next Project - 2008 16' Gordon Waterman Restoration at the Skiff Shop



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

It's been 5 years since I've done a new skiff project . That's mainly because my last skiff (2006 Gordon Waterman refurbished by Islamarine) was about as perfect a skiff as you could own. I reluctantly sold her to a great friend with the intent of getting a Hells Bay Eldora and making some radical changes (adding hatches) to the Eldora interior. After some serious thought I decided I was better off trying to find another Waterman or Whipray and refurbishing it. A call to Tom Gordon at the Skiff Shop led me to a 2008 16' Gordon Waterman still owned by the original owner and in good shape. I purchased her last week and met with Tom and laid out the project. She will be getting a new Tohatsu 50HP short shaft tiller in white (same as on my last skiff). I kept my Ramlin trailer from my previous skiff, So, how do I improve upon what I had? Not much but here we go:
(1) Biggest improvement will be modifying the motor well so that the engine can be tilted to the full up position without hitting the rear bulkhead on the aft deck just behind the baitwell. I managed around this (being very careful not to tilt up too high) on the last skiff but wanted to correct this. Tom thinks he can enlarge the motor well opening a bit without giving up any livewell space.
(2) Widen the space on the rear poling tower legs so that the engine does not touch the rear leg when tilted up.
(3) The skiff has a White hull and Ice Blue (slicks) / Grey cap (non skid). Going to make the entire cap Ice Blue.
(4) Going to be set up with a cooler seat / grab bar/ console pod like my last skiff but will mount lithium battery in a small compartment aft of the cooler wall . In my last skiff it was mounted in the bow compartment. This will allow for more bow storage.
(5) Possibly add a low profile polished teak toe rail on the bow deck and trim the interior cockpit return in teak as well.
The new skiff has a coffin box that will be removed from the cockpit floor and the entire deck will be de-rigged and prepped for repainting.
The end result should be very similar to my last skiff with some improvements. I told my friend Rory (who purchased my last skiff) that we will have almost twin skiffs. 
Looking forward to working with Tom Gordon again and creating another masterpiece!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Sounds fantastic. I'll be the first to go on record. We are going to need before and after pics.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

My '07 also has a coffin box. This box has almost ALL of my rigging in it: battery, fuses, switches. It sounds like you will leave it out and install a different assembly. Can you be more specific about your final rigging (I understand that your battery will remain in the center assembly)? Where will the other things be located?

Thanks, Mitch. And congrats!

Mark


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

FMH said:


> It's been 5 years since I've done a new skiff project . That's mainly because my last skiff (2006 Gordon Waterman refurbished by Islamarine) was about as perfect a skiff as you could own. I reluctantly sold her to a great friend with the intent of getting a Hells Bay Eldora and making some radical changes (adding hatches) to the Eldora interior. After some serious thought I decided I was better off trying to find another Waterman or Whipray and refurbishing it. A call to Tom Gordon at the Skiff Shop led me to a 2008 16' Gordon Waterman still owned by the original owner and in good shape. I purchased her last week and met with Tom and laid out the project. She will be getting a new Tohatsu 50HP short shaft tiller in white (same as on my last skiff). I kept my Ramlin trailer from my previous skiff, So, how do I improve upon what I had? Not much but here we go:
> (1) Biggest improvement will be modifying the motor well so that the engine can be tilted to the full up position without hitting the rear bulkhead on the aft deck just behind the baitwell. I managed around this (being very careful not to tilt up too high) on the last skiff but wanted to correct this. Tom thinks he can enlarge the motor well opening a bit without giving up any livewell space.
> (2) Widen the space on the rear poling tower legs so that the engine does not touch the rear leg when tilted up.
> (3) The skiff has a White hull and Ice Blue (slicks) / Grey cap (non skid). Going to make the entire cap Ice Blue.
> ...


Sounds great! Let me know when you get the itch to move on again! 😁


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

FMH - have you ever considered a teak deck in the cockpit? Wonder what the extra weight of that would be.

Looking forward to seeing this one!


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

If you look at the photos of my previous skiff which was listed in the Microskiff for sale classified section you can see the layout that I'm going to repeat.. 3 gallon freshwater tank aft compartment portside, wiring in aft compartment starboard side, console pod with tach, water pressure, trim gauge, USB/12 volt receptacle, GPS mount, trim tab rockers and switch panel. 
I think a teak deck would look great but I'm concerned about it being hot in the heat of the summer.
thank you all for your input and comments.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

FMH said:


> I think a teak deck would look great but I'm concerned about it being hot in the heat of the summer.
> thank you all for your input and comments.


spray it down with your freshwater washdown!!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Look forward to following your progress, FMH. As far as the teak cockpit goes, I had one added to my Bayshore flats boat. It wasn't hot and the traction was better than regular non-skid. Don't know actual weight, but it couldn't have been much since the strips were 3/8 inches thick. Sure was pretty, too. Upkeep was apply teak oil a couple times per year (less than 1/2 hour with rag).


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Now is the time to document the heck out of the build. Would love to follow along as Tom makes the changes!

Cheers


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

And so i shall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see it! =) Will be a great departure from recent posts on the site. Cheers!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've worked on chartermen with teak decks (and yes, teak adds maintenance work..). That said, all that's ever needed for a gorgeous teak deck is water splashed onto it to make the absolute best barefoot surface - or to have a really, really skidproof deck with shoes on... 

Keeping one clean in the heat of a fishing frenzy - that's another matter...


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Did you buy the Waterman from Haley’s Marine up the road from Skiff Shop?


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

FMH said:


> It's been 5 years since I've done a new skiff project . That's mainly because my last skiff (2006 Gordon Waterman refurbished by Islamarine) was about as perfect a skiff as you could own. I reluctantly sold her to a great friend with the intent of getting a Hells Bay Eldora and making some radical changes (adding hatches) to the Eldora interior. After some serious thought I decided I was better off trying to find another Waterman or Whipray and refurbishing it. A call to Tom Gordon at the Skiff Shop led me to a 2008 16' Gordon Waterman still owned by the original owner and in good shape. I purchased her last week and met with Tom and laid out the project. She will be getting a new Tohatsu 50HP short shaft tiller in white (same as on my last skiff). I kept my Ramlin trailer from my previous skiff, So, how do I improve upon what I had? Not much but here we go:
> (1) Biggest improvement will be modifying the motor well so that the engine can be tilted to the full up position without hitting the rear bulkhead on the aft deck just behind the baitwell. I managed around this (being very careful not to tilt up too high) on the last skiff but wanted to correct this. Tom thinks he can enlarge the motor well opening a bit without giving up any livewell space.
> (2) Widen the space on the rear poling tower legs so that the engine does not touch the rear leg when tilted up.
> (3) The skiff has a White hull and Ice Blue (slicks) / Grey cap (non skid). Going to make the entire cap Ice Blue.
> ...



Mitch says he can’t improve on his last skiff, now mine 😁, he will! He is always perfecting the Mitchcraft line. 
Truly do not know how he can improve on my skiff’s design but he will and I will be monitoring the build closely.


----------



## phlatsphil (Aug 17, 2007)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Did you buy the Waterman from Haley’s Marine up the road from Skiff Shop?


No, he did not.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

So a bit of a dilemma, I had originally hoped to paint the non skid and cockpit whisper grey with mattehorn white slicks around the gunnels and hatch lids. Tom Gordon is willing to do it but advises that in terms of durability I'd be better off buffing out and polishing the existing ice blue slicks and matching the non skid on the decks and cockpit floor to the ice blue. He says if the slick areas are painted they can chip if something hits them. There is also a significant cost savings to not painting the slicks. Other thought was to paint the hull and cap a bone or ivory color and do teak trim and cockpit floor. More of a classic yacht type look. Any thoughts on this? I know it's all subjective.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Sounds like he’s saying the gel on the slicks will be more durable than paint? If so I agree, polish it!

Edit to add- In general, do what Tom says 😀


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Did you buy the Waterman from Haley’s Marine up the road from Skiff Shop?


No, I bought her from Tom Gordon who represented the seller.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

FMH said:


> No, I bought her from Tom Gordon who represented the seller.


It was Phil’s skiff. Great friend of mine. Sad that he had to sell it. Getting old sucks.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

FMH said:


> So a bit of a dilemma, I had originally hoped to paint the non skid and cockpit whisper grey with mattehorn white slicks around the gunnels and hatch lids. Tom Gordon is willing to do it but advises that in terms of durability I'd be better off buffing out and polishing the existing ice blue slicks and matching the non skid on the decks and cockpit floor to the ice blue. He says if the slick areas are painted they can chip if something hits them. There is also a significant cost savings to not painting the slicks. Other thought was to paint the hull and cap a bone or ivory color and do teak trim and cockpit floor. More of a classic yacht type look. Any thoughts on this? I know it's all subjective.


love the classic yacht idea


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Mitch, Tom is correct. When my buddy Pat repaired his Egret it looked great but minor chips from things as little as pliers dropping on the deck over time really took it's toll on the appearance. I'm a huge fan of the ice blue but like you mention that's a subjective taste. If the hull and top deck are in good condition and this were my project I'd buff and restore then spend the effort in areas that make a difference to use and functionality vs looks.

Cheers!


----------



## emptysea (Jul 14, 2019)

does tom often broker his older builds?


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

iMacattack said:


> Mitch, Tom is correct. When my buddy Pat repaired his Egret it looked great but minor chips from things as little as pliers dropping on the deck over time really took it's toll on the appearance. I'm a huge fan of the ice blue but like you mention that's a subjective taste. If the hull and top deck are in good condition and this were my project I'd buff and restore then spend the effort in areas that make a difference to use and functionality vs looks.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks , I'm leaning in that direction.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

emptysea said:


> does tom often broker his older builds?





emptysea said:


> does tom often broker his older builds?


I think he's a good source as he works on a lot of skiffs. Not sure about how often though.


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

I vote for a teak toe rail!


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

FMH said:


> I think he's a good source as he works on a lot of skiffs. Not sure about how often though.





FMH said:


> It's been 5 years since I've done a new skiff project . That's mainly because my last skiff (2006 Gordon Waterman refurbished by Islamarine) was about as perfect a skiff as you could own. I reluctantly sold her to a great friend with the intent of getting a Hells Bay Eldora and making some radical changes (adding hatches) to the Eldora interior. After some serious thought I decided I was better off trying to find another Waterman or Whipray and refurbishing it. A call to Tom Gordon at the Skiff Shop led me to a 2008 16' Gordon Waterman still owned by the original owner and in good shape. I purchased her last week and met with Tom and laid out the project. She will be getting a new Tohatsu 50HP short shaft tiller in white (same as on my last skiff). I kept my Ramlin trailer from my previous skiff, So, how do I improve upon what I had? Not much but here we go:
> (1) Biggest improvement will be modifying the motor well so that the engine can be tilted to the full up position without hitting the rear bulkhead on the aft deck just behind the baitwell. I managed around this (being very careful not to tilt up too high) on the last skiff but wanted to correct this. Tom thinks he can enlarge the motor well opening a bit without giving up any livewell space.
> (2) Widen the space on the rear poling tower legs so that the engine does not touch the rear leg when tilted up.
> (3) The skiff has a White hull and Ice Blue (slicks) / Grey cap (non skid). Going to make the entire cap Ice Blue.
> ...


Current pics of Mitch’s current project:


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

How many hp is that tohatsu? Boat looks sick


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> How many hp is that tohatsu? Boat looks sick


50 tldi


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

is that a 15" shaft?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Looked at the photos of the existing setup and noted the two seats are the same Navistyle seats from Tempress that I run at the rear of my older Maverick... I've often thought that if I ever get a micro (to fish just one angler at a time, fly or lure only...) that I'd want a single seat up on a sturdy cooler for my angler to sit on (the rest of the skiff would be very bare bones...). What is the condition of the hinges on that coffin box and how is the lid holding up with those two seats on it? Thanks in advance (and as usual I'll be watching your restoration closely...).


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I really like that seating set up as well. The gauge mounting is pretty slick too.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Looked at the photos of the existing setup and noted the two seats are the same Navistyle seats from Tempress that I run at the rear of my older Maverick... I've often thought that if I ever get a micro (to fish just one angler at a time, fly or lure only...) that I'd want a single seat up on a sturdy cooler for my angler to sit on (the rest of the skiff would be very bare bones...). What is the condition of the hinges on that coffin box and how is the lid holding up with those two seats on it? Thanks in advance (and as usual I'll be watching your restoration closely...).


Hi Bob. Looked very good to me.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

WatermanGB said:


> is that a 15" shaft?


Yes 15" transom.


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

current status photos!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Need some updates!

Cheers


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in updates. Pics from today!
This will be an outstanding skiff!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you. It's taken much longer than expected. Motor, parts delays, and such. It's at Bluepoint getting the grab bar and poling platform fabrication. Hopefully about a month away from completion.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

bonefly said:


> Sorry for the delay in updates. Pics from today!
> This will be an outstanding skiff!
> View attachment 178378
> View attachment 178379
> ...





bonefly said:


> Sorry for the delay in updates. Pics from today!
> This will be an outstanding skiff!
> View attachment 178378
> View attachment 178379
> ...


I sent these pics to the old owner.. He's probably crying right now..


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

FMH said:


> Thank you. It's taken much longer than expected. Motor, parts delays, and such. It's at Bluepoint getting the grab bar and poling platform fabrication. Hopefully about a month away from completion.


Can't wait to see it completed... in person... on the water... from the casting platform... LOL

I have a 90 Zuke on order. Only a 3-5 month delay. Crazy times.


----------



## phlatsphil (Aug 17, 2007)

WatermanGB said:


> is that a 15" shaft?


Yes


----------



## phlatsphil (Aug 17, 2007)

I was the original owner of this boat for 13 years. I loved it, and I’d be lying if I said I didn’t regret selling it.

The original configuration had the coffin box inline with stand up bar. It wasn’t comfortable for two passengers so I took it to Tom when he owned Islamarine and had it reconfigured to the Lodge model with side by side seats. It worked well but made rod storage difficult and moving about in the boat difficult.

I hope the new owner has many great years with her.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks sweet. I'm at least 4 months out on the 60 Tohatsu short shaft tiller I have on order. It only came in the graphite or whatever they call it. No white.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

The biggest change that I've made on this Waterman over my last one was that I had the motor well opened up more forward to allow for better clearance of the bottom of the tiller arm when the motor is tilting up. On my previous Waterman you could not tilt all the way up as the bottom of the tiller arm would hit the rear end of the aft deck at the back of the baitwell. This wasn't that much of a problem but you had to be careful when tilting up. I had an aluminum plate placed in that spot to prevent an accidental contact. 
Phil- although we have never met I assure you that your old skiff could not be in more caring hands!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

bonefly said:


> Sorry for the delay in updates. Pics from today!
> This will be an outstanding skiff!
> View attachment 178378
> View attachment 178379
> ...


When are you selling??


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

you never know.........


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

Updated pics!


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Based on Tom Gordon's guidance I'm going to use push button switches on a custom panel instead of toggle switches. Also a custom Eddy Marine recessed and framed trim tab rocker switch. Eliminating a compass and putting a flush mounted polished cup holder in its place as a catch all and cell phone holder. Also added a V marine push pole caddy mounted on a small tab on the rear of the poling platform. She goes to the rigging shop on Thursday!


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

FMH said:


> Based on Tom Gordon's guidance I'm going to use push button switches on a custom panel instead of toggle switches. Also a custom Eddy Marine recessed and framed trim tab rocker switch. Eliminating a compass and putting a flush mounted polished cup holder in its place as a catch all and cell phone holder. Also added a V marine push pole caddy mounted on a small tab on the rear of the poling platform. She goes to the rigging shop on Thursday!


Mitch’s new rocker switch…








Mitch there is room on the plate for an engraved bonefish. Just saying 😂 LOL


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Met with "Red" the rigger at the Skiff Shop this morning. A real pleasure! Laid out all details of the rigging and wiring.He's getting started tomorrow and I'm looking at 2 weeks to completion. Will post pics as the process continues.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

FMH said:


> Met with "Red" the rigger at the Skiff Shop this morning. A real pleasure! Laid out all details of the rigging and wiring.He's getting started tomorrow and I'm looking at 2 weeks to completion. Will post pics as the process continues.


Phil is crying in his beer. 😂


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

more reasons for Phil to cry. Lol


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Red's the man!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

We poked around the new boat last Friday, Mitch. Gonna be a beauty. 

BTW, you could put some pix in here of that "old" boat you're currently riding around in....just sayin/

Hope to see you soon. Mark


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Clean work. Looking nice!


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

One more update pic!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

bonefly said:


> One more update pic!


Is the console angled up, or is it flat? Can't tell from the photo but it looks great!


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Flat. Thank you!


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Cushions were measured for today, Awaiting rub rail and custom switch panel. Tiller and grab bar being wrapped with parador tomorrow. Less than 2 weeks from completion. Very excited!!!


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

A few more pics of progress on Mitch’s new boat


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

Plus a couple pics of Mitch’s old boat, now mine, which I just hand waxed. FYI I’m 61 and have never waxed any of my cars…


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

…


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

…


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

Mitch’s new boat update pics


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Awesome waterman!

Just curious, but what is the watertank for?


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Icroc said:


> Awesome waterman!
> 
> Just curious, but what is the watertank for?


Freshwater wash down for a quick rinse off after snorkeling or to wash her down if she gets fish slime or blood on her .


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

10-4! That would be nice for those everglades camping trips too!


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Icroc said:


> 10-4! That would be nice for those everglades camping trips too!


For sure!


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

So sick


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

Mitch has his boat on the back of his truck and out of the shop!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Stunning as always.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

iMacattack said:


> Stunning as always.


Thank you !!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Those Faria gauges are are so classic. I used the exact same ones when I refurbished my 01 Guide. 
Nice build as always FMH. I have thoroughly enjoyed all of your builds👍


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

jonny said:


> Those Faria gauges are are so classic. I used the exact same ones when I refurbished my 01 Guide.
> Nice build as always FMH. I have thoroughly enjoyed all of your builds👍


Thank you . I think they look great as well. I must say that I don't think I can do anything else to improve on this skiff. I was torn between doing a "classic" look (which I prefer) with an open cockpit and varnished teak chair and teak trim and the more modern look that I ended up with. I decided on functionality over aesthetics. Very happy with the end result.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Looks incredible!

I think you just convinced me to go with a tiller for my project. Oh, and I'm borrowing your gauge and switch details too.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Flats Hunter said:


> Looks incredible!
> 
> I think you just convinced me to go with a tiller for my project. Oh, and I'm borrowing your gauge and switch details too.


I'm glad you liked it. Let me know if I can be of help in any way.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

FMH said:


> I'm glad you liked it. Let me know if I can be of help in any way.


Thank you! I'll definitely take you up on that soon.


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

Got to pole Mitch to his first fish on his new boat - baby tarpon on a 5wt. 😁

Truly is an awesome boat poles easily and quietly. Pleasure to fish.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man that skiff is so pretty I’d be afraid to fish off her, so clean. Has to be one of the cleanest tiller skiffs I’ve ever seen.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Man that skiff is so pretty I’d be afraid to fish off her, so clean. Has to be one of the cleanest tiller skiffs I’ve ever seen.


Thank you for your compliments!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Beautiful .


----------



## dodgerodder (Feb 9, 2021)

Just WOW!!
Exceptional job, could not look better!!


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

dodgerodder said:


> Just WOW!!
> Exceptional job, could not look better!!


Thank you all very much.


----------



## phlatsphil (Aug 17, 2007)

I put lots of fish slime on that boat. Hope you do too! She came out beautiful.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you Phil. I'm very happy that you like the end result. She could not have found a better home.


----------



## JFScotty (Sep 27, 2021)

Beautiful


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

JFScotty said:


> Beautiful


Thankyou!


JFScotty said:


> Beautiful


m


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

Mitch in action with a few bones today. Poling him on his skiff is amazing and productive!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice bonefish, that’s one thing I miss about living in the keys so much. I grew up in big pine key, I remember as a little kid catching bonefish all day wading with a jig head and shrimp tails. Beautiful skiff and nice bone man…


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Nice bonefish, that’s one thing I miss about living in the keys so much. I grew up in big pine key, I remember as a little kid catching bonefish all day wading with a jig head and shrimp tails. Beautiful skiff and nice bone man…


Thank you. It was great to fish the lower Keys with a great friend who is more addicted than me!


----------



## bonefly (Jul 11, 2010)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Nice bonefish, that’s one thing I miss about living in the keys so much. I grew up in big pine key, I remember as a little kid catching bonefish all day wading with a jig head and shrimp tails. Beautiful skiff and nice bone man…


I live in Sugarloaf Key and feel blessed!


----------



## Fishing123455Y (Jan 7, 2022)

Very cool


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Jealous man, I used to throw a old 5wt scientific angler for the flats, which I upgraded the reel to an Ross just for better drag. Definitely got worked once or twice by permit or even a cuda but caught a few bones in my day.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Premium ride Mitch... enjoy. I recently picked up a 5wt and it's the lightest in my collection of fly gear -just for something to hand an angler wanting to tangle with a peacock or two on days when we're blown out down in the 'glades....


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Anymore I throw either a 5wt usually the same scientific angler that stays on my skiff or a 8wt, usually throw them for bass anymore. But when I go offshore I have a 12 wt and 10 wt I bring along for any pelagic species


----------

